# Just want to share my excitement!!!



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm FINALLY in the 2WW for the surrogacy. We transferred 3 8 celled embryos on Wed the 6th. I can't wait to see if I'm pregnant


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Chris what you are doing is such an awesome gift! Hope that the lil guys implanted.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Good luck! This is truly an amazing gift you are giving.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

That is SO great!!!!


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Hang on tight, little embryos!


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

What a wonderful gift!


----------



## squeakermansmom (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow, that's so cool. i'll keep my







: for you!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Here's to the wait going by fast and the news you want to see on the stick!


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Stick!







:


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm only a lurker, but you are such a blessing! I see in your sig that your pregnant... WooHoo!


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

You are such a wonderful person. Best of luck!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Chris!!! That is so exciting! Congrats!


----------

